# Did someone on here get it ?



## Blister (24 Mar 2007)

On Ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :IT&ih=009


£52 :lol:


----------



## CraftNav (24 Mar 2007)

Hi Blister

I was just typing the same question at the same time on my thread "two diamonds in the rough"

I didn't get it (wasn't prepared to travel)

john


----------



## CABBY (25 Mar 2007)

I got it, havn't picked it up yet so don't know how she is.


----------



## houtslager (26 Mar 2007)

:lol: well done CABBY, and WELCOME to the nuthouse


----------



## Newbie_Neil (26 Mar 2007)

Hi Cabby

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## CABBY (26 Mar 2007)

Thank You Guys. I hope to learn a lot from the old hands at scrolling. I hope the diamond is worth the travelling for. All the best


----------



## CABBY (1 Apr 2007)

Well I picked her up today   Noisey, compared to Hegner :shock: Vibration is pretty bad. She is old, so I should expect some minor probs. The table is mdf ( would this make a difference to the running of this machine). Blade holders are able to move when cutting (turn). I have no instructions so am unsure of correct setup, any advice would be appreciate. Thanks all. p.s Absolutely delighted to get a machine of this quality :lol: just want to get her right.


----------

